
Asynchronous JavaScript in 1995 - mooreds
http://geocar.sdf1.org/ajaj.html
======
dplgk
Weird article. Most people did async javascript before someone coined the term
Ajax. The term arose around the same time browser support was increasing.

The article doesn't mention he actually did async js. I assume setInterval or
dynamic scripting tags inserted that call a function on the page?

What's the point of this article? "I did that before it was cool"? Then this
strange assessment:

> We need things that help us think about problems, and this is an area that I
> think has not been well-explored by the programming industry.

